# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Modulator απο vcr σε επίγειο ψηφιάκο δέκτη

## MitsoulasFm

Καλησπερα σας.
Μετα απο καιρο ειπα να κάνω καμια χρησιμη πατεντα.....μιας και εχω μια crt που δεν εχει υποδοχη για scart.
Ειχα εναν παροπλισμενο επιγειο δεκτη της UNITED και ειπα...γιατι να καθεται? 

Χρησιμοποιησα ενα modulator uhf απο ενα χαλασμενο vcr.
Το συγκεκριμενο modulator λειτουργει με 5VDC,και ετσι 
δεν χρειαστηκα εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο.
Το modulator παιρνει ταση απο τον δεκτη.

ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ Η ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ...........

----------


## nestoras

Ωραίος Μήτσουλα. Φαντάζομαι ότι δε συνάντησες καμιά ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία στην κατασκευή!  :Smile: 
Αν θυμάμαι καλά είσαι μικρός, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## SRF

> Ωραίος Μήτσουλα. Φαντάζομαι ότι δε συνάντησες καμιά ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία στην κατασκευή! 
> *Αν θυμάμαι καλά είσαι μικρός*, έτσι δεν είναι;



Ναι, τα τελευταία ~6 έτη, όσο μικρός και να ήταν, πέτυχε το πολυπόθητο ελιξήριο... και δεν θα μεγάλωσε καθόλου!!!  :Tongue2:

----------


## picdev

Παιδιά ο Μητσουλας θα πανελλήνιες φέτος για 2η φορά . Καλή επιτοίχια 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Παιδιά ο Μητσουλας θα πανελλήνιες φέτος για 2η φορά . Καλή επιτοίχια 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



τη υπονοείς? στον τοίχο θα δώσει ή ότι είναι ντουβάρι? αααααααααα θα κολλήσει τα πτυχία στον τοίχο? :Lol:

----------

mikemtb (05-06-17)

----------

